# Hardest SNES games?



## paulie (Feb 4, 2015)

As title says: what games you played on the SNES do you think are the hardest to finish? I recently started playing SNES games again and thanks to save states on emulator I can sort of get the false satisfaction of finishing some of the harder games I used to play back in the days.
Comments/explanation of your choice(s) is encouraged!

For me:
*The Smurfs*
Even though this game is obviously targeted towards kids, the difficulty is insane: You don't get that many lives, nor can you obtain them easily. Additionally, this game works with passwords instead of saving, meaning you need to finish several levels in order to obtain a new password or finish the game. Then there is a level where you need to sled down from a snowy mountain where you need mad ninja reflexes in order to dodge obstacles and to avoid falling into lakes. The final boss is horrible, if you touch him you die and he will touch you around 5 seconds of the start of the battle unless you figured out what to do (which is actually difficult to time correctly as well and needs to be repeated several times in succession or else you will die)

*Bubsy claws encounter of the furred kind*
This game also works with passwords, but at least you get a new one every 3 levels (except for the final level, which should be finished after already completing 3 levels). Last month I found out that every level actually has its own password, you just are not given those during the game 
Adding to Bubsy' difficulty is the 1 hit you die mechanic and there are many, many things you can die from. The bosses are fairly easy though.

*Super mario bros the lost levels*
With many levels that contain difficult jumps to perform this game gets quite difficult to finish. Especially one of the later levels where you have to jump big gaps using trampolines during a windstorm got me quite frustrated. On the plus side, this game lets you save every level.


----------



## tatumanu (Feb 4, 2015)

Haha i remember the Smurfs for the SNES way back in the early 90s used to piss me off like crazy that game!

There is a lot of hard games but most of them suck so i will just say the good hard games:

Pilotwings (mostly not that hard until you reach the last few levels)

Ninja Gaiden triology (because ..duh)

Super Double Dragon (slow ass beat em up, hard as hell)

thats all i can think of right now


----------



## weatMod (Feb 4, 2015)

Super ghouls and ghosts


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2015)

I still have lots of the SNES library still to play. What I more here to say is have a look at something like http://www.romhacking.net/?page=hac...=&perpage=20&title=hard&author=&hacksearch=Go (though you probably want a better search than just hard from the title) and http://www.insanedifficulty.com/board/index.php?/files/category/1-mods/ if you are heading down this path.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 4, 2015)

Prince of Persia - Time limit plus it was difficult

The Star Wars games - they all were pretty tough

Contra 3 - Hard as hell which is normal for contra tho


----------



## zerofalcon (Feb 4, 2015)

Battletoads in Battlemaniacs. Not as hard as the NES version but still challenging.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 5, 2015)

Cybernator
Pocky & Rocky
Final Fight
Plok


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 7, 2015)

I remember Addams Family being one of the launch period SNES games, and also being too easy, something Ocean themselves must've thought, as the sequel Pugsley's Scavenger Hunt is a right bastard.... Mr Nutz from them was also a tough un, but that's largely down to no battery backup or password system - much less of a handful using savestates on an emulator.
Super Turrican 1 & 2 provided a decent challenge too, as does Hagane.
EDIT: How could I forget Whirlo....!


----------



## ody81 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, Ninja Gaiden even though it's a port.

If you count JRPG's then Shin Megami Tensai's a pretty hardcore grind, but that's a port too.

If you can beat Judge Dredd or Jurassic Park 2 then you've got my respect though.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2015)

I vote Super Ghouls and Ghosts.  Go through it once and think you've finished it?  Naaah!  Back to the start you go and do it all over again to get the ending.


----------



## ody81 (Feb 7, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> I vote Super Ghouls and Ghosts. Go through it once and think you've finished it? Naaah! Back to the start you go and do it all over again to get the ending.


 

Good fucking choice, the arcade version was fucking bruuuuuuutal.

Thought we were aiming for SNES originals though.

Maybe Terminator 2? The controls were the biggest enemy for me at least.

Or any side scroller, they were all pretty unfair.

A hard game that's still fair... Adventure Island, still a kind of port, but a remake.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2015)

Super Ghouls and Ghosts for me - I still can't go past World 5


----------



## Swizard (Feb 7, 2015)

Eh. Super ghouls and ghosts has the biggest 'Fuck you!' factor with making you redo it, but it's not the hardest game to finish. I recon most experienced gamers around here should be able in a long weekend.

Edit:
To add to the discussion, I'd argue that the SG&G spinoff game, Demon's Crest, is harder.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 7, 2015)

Super ghouls and ghosts is even worse than ghouls and ghosts because there are no unlimited continues


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Feb 7, 2015)

The Lion King, requires so much patience in some areas.


----------



## Tiffani (Feb 8, 2015)

Super Ghouls and Ghosts filled me with more rage than anything else I played on SNES.


----------



## paulie (Feb 8, 2015)

Guess I will be playing super Ghouls and ghosts first!
Thanks for all the ideas, will keep them in mind.
I will probably play lion king and super double dragon as well, although I finished those in the past.


----------



## VMM (May 30, 2015)

Batttletoads in Battlemaniniacs
Super Ghouls and Ghosts


----------



## Vipera (May 30, 2015)

Zool.

One of the very few games I gave up on.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 30, 2015)

The unnofficial game "Picachu" (sic). It only has 4 levels but I've never managed to win.

The "Flinstones" game developed by Ocean. (There's another Flinstones game but never played it)
Yogi Bear is also very hard too


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2015)

The game I played and the game I would play now have different difficulty.
Now I find hard to play games I completed in the past...

We became spoiled by new video game gameplay
I also don't have as much will on completing and trying again difficult games. getting old...

I guess Super ghouls n ghost will always be the most suggested game for its difficulty.


----------



## Jayro (May 31, 2015)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned The Lawnmower Man for SNES. Easily one of the most frustrating rage-inducing games ever created.

But these cool 3D-ish sub-missions were pretty fun:


----------



## ertaboy356b (May 31, 2015)

The Lion King, specifically the second stage -_-


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2015)

Dragon Ball Z Chou Butouden (First one)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 10, 2015)

I would actually count a lot of terrible games as hard because they're poorly made and you have to work around stuff that doesn't work well just to play. Take for example The Wizard of Oz. You fall through a platform if you don't land dead center, and there's usually no way to save yourself if you fall off a platform...


----------



## mnemoniq (Jun 10, 2015)

*Earthworm Jim*


----------



## Yugimumoto1 (Jun 20, 2015)

smt isn't a port. kmt is.
i'd also add super metroid as well.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 20, 2015)

First Samurai, this game is hard as hell


----------

